

This electronics store's book section is like a history of PCs. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2011/04/24/need-a-book-on-the-timex-zx81-heres-where-to-go/

======
aphrax
There's something about seeing these pictures that makes my heart ache. I
think I'm a little too odd..

